

Twenty years ago web pioneers met in Seattle to prepare world domination - mclide
http://www.kevcom.com/words/ht93/

======
mclide
HyperText'93 was the first major conference where the web had a substantial
presence. Yet the web as a topic was nearly absent from the papers and
presentations due to its novelty. There were several posters at the conference
though. We also had a BOF session bringing early web pioneers together to
discuss how to take it forward.

Ted Nelson, who coined the term 'hypertext', said after his talk that he
thought the web was an excellent step forward. By the next year it was
everywhere. Twenty years later, many of the good ideas we discussed back then
are mainstream.

